# What's the best antifog spray?



## grawbass (Aug 23, 2004)

Does anyone know which product works best for keeping glasses from fogging? Also, are there any common household products that work good. I've tried soap and shampoo and they work ok, but I need something better.


----------



## meloh1 (Jan 13, 2004)

Spit. 

Cheap, readily available and works well.


----------



## DaveInDenver (Sep 16, 2004)

I use this stuff called Cat Crap. Seriously, that's it name and as near as I can tell it does not actually contain cat poo. Works pretty well for me (my primary use is backcountry skiing on goggles and glasses).


----------



## aveski2000 (Sep 10, 2004)

http://www.glassafe.com/catcrap.html


----------



## Cephalopod (Sep 30, 2004)

Go to your friendly local surgical supply store and they have neat little bottles of anti-fog. They cost next to nothing and work great. If that doesn't work then I recommend Sea Drops from any dive shop.


----------



## miloi (Oct 13, 2004)

I use Rain-X Anti Fog. It's an automotive product but works really well on my motorbike visor.

m


----------



## Sprocketeer (Feb 22, 2004)

*DAMN!! I was going to be the genius that said spit first!*

Absolutely right. SPIT! Used by professionals who have to wear see through masks the world over--diving or snorkelling for instance, the first thing they tell you is spit in your mask, wipe it all over the lens, and rinse it off with water.

I don't know what's in that stuff, but it's the best anti-fog solution ever--and it's free!

Maybe I could make a living by bottling my spit and selling it under some sporty name, like X-Fog or Foggy Friend's Anti-Fogginess Solution.

Yeah, I'll be the Bill Gates of anti-fog, a wealthy spit magnet who lives in a Belvadere Castle in Central Park--which I'll buy outright of course--spitting up millions while my fifth supermodel 18 year old wife attends to my every pleasure.

Oh yeah, baby. There's a future in spit!


----------



## kgcbra (Sep 10, 2004)

I play paintball and can tell you that the anti-fog spray from PMI or 32* isnt worth a crap. So dont use that stuff if you come accross it in a sporting good store. But it does meet your criteria of being cheap. Just not in the way you want it to be!!!


----------



## grawbass (Aug 23, 2004)

*Thanks for the quick replies everyone*

Thanks for the quick replies everyone


----------



## themenz (Mar 27, 2004)

*Spit??*

Full disclosure: My company makes FogTech(r) anti-fog.

Spit can work fairly well in a diving mask that is made of glass. But glass is very easy to defog compared to plastic. Plastic resists the application of coatings. You can prove this by putting a drop of water on glass and another on plastic. The drop on the glass will spread out while the drop on plastic will bead up.

Spit is a surfactant which simply means that some of the ingredients can lower the surface tension of water. Unfortunately other ingredients can cause smearing or blurring. With snorkeling, I spit in my mask, rub it around then wash it with sea water. Depending on condtions, I may get 15 minutes to an hour. But sometimes it does not work at all.

Your glasses or goggles are different, your weather is different and the way you perspire is different. So the chances of someone else's home brew cure working for you are pretty slim. If you are serious about riding you need a more reliable solution. Go to google or yahoo enter anti-fog reviews and you will find quite a few opinions including many about our product.


----------



## danK (Jan 15, 2004)

themenz said:


> Full disclosure: My company makes FogTech(r) anti-fog.
> 
> Spit can work fairly well in a diving mask that is made of glass. But glass is very easy to defog compared to plastic. Plastic resists the application of coatings. You can prove this by putting a drop of water on glass and another on plastic. The drop on the glass will spread out while the drop on plastic will bead up.
> 
> ...


Awesome reply!
My story: I used that no-fog cloth on a pair of goggles in a wet/humid dirt bike race last week. They still fogged up a tiny bit in one corner. Maybe I did not get it applied right but with 20 years exp. you'd think I'd know by now. Some of my friends use Cat Crap and swear it works each and every time. I like the No-Fog cloth for mtb glasses but for motocross goggles I either use a double-pane lense setup or ProGrip's no-fog light sensitive model. Slightly OT, sorry.
FogTech, huh??


----------



## grawbass (Aug 23, 2004)

themenz said:


> Full disclosure: My company makes FogTech(r) anti-fog.
> 
> Spit can work fairly well in a diving mask that is made of glass. But glass is very easy to defog compared to plastic. Plastic resists the application of coatings. You can prove this by putting a drop of water on glass and another on plastic. The drop on the glass will spread out while the drop on plastic will bead up.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the reply. Is FogTech available in any common stores or only online?


----------



## themenz (Mar 27, 2004)

danK said:


> Awesome reply!
> My story: I used that no-fog cloth on a pair of goggles in a wet/humid dirt bike race last week. They still fogged up a tiny bit in one corner. Maybe I did not get it applied right but with 20 years exp. you'd think I'd know by now. Some of my friends use Cat Crap and swear it works each and every time. I like the No-Fog cloth for mtb glasses but for motocross goggles I either use a double-pane lense setup or ProGrip's no-fog light sensitive model. Slightly OT, sorry.
> FogTech, huh??


Actually the double pane goggles work somewhat like a double pane window. They reduce the temperature differences so that less moisture will condense on the inside. And some of the manufacturer applied anti-fogs work well. But they are soft and need to be treated delicately. Don't rub them and only use plain water to wash. Strong chemicals and even some soaps can kill their anti-fog effect. Even with care, these coatings seem to lose effectiveness over time.

I own about 40 different anti-fogs that I compared while developing FogTech brand anti-fog. The cloths appear to be glycerin based which is comparable to soap. (I wet part of the no fog cloth, squeezed it, and got bubbles!) Glycerin is just OK as an anti-fog. I will work fairly well on glass, but does poorly on plastic lenses. It is not a very strong surfactant, so it won't last long. And most anti-fogs that use glycerin based formulas ask you to rub or spray it on, then rub it clear. This is hard on your optics and with plastic lenses, you may have little or no glycerin left. So where is the protection?


----------



## themenz (Mar 27, 2004)

*Many stores and online*



grawbass said:


> Thanks for the reply. Is FogTech available in any common stores or only online?


Thank you for asking! 

You can buy FogTech(r) anti-fog online, but there are many stores carrying the product including REI on the west coast in their skiing section. But it ain't like Rain-X......so it isn't everywhere yet! Go to http://www.motosolutions.com/where_to_buy.html to see if there is a close by store.

If not, click the purchase button and you will see our store. I usually ship the same day and only charge $2 in the US. $4 outside the US for any quantity. You will get it in 2 to 5 days max. I just got this comment from a customer on 10/28...

I cannot believe how fast I received your fog tech, I think I placed the order, about a day and a half ago, WOW, you people are good, Im sure its the fastest order I have ever recieved, well, got to go fog tech my mask now,just wanted to say thanks. Rob Christensen

Also have a money back guarantee. If you are not happy, sent it back and I will refund the price you paid, including shipping and the postage you paid to get it back to me. I don't want any unhappy customers out there. I have given 2 refunds in the last year we have been in business. So FogTech(r) anti-fog is not perfect, but it is very, very good.


----------



## SSINGA (Dec 23, 2003)

DaveInDenver said:


> I use this stuff called Cat Crap. Seriously, that's it name and as near as I can tell it does not actually contain cat poo. Works pretty well for me (my primary use is backcountry skiing on goggles and glasses).


Cat Crap works fairly well for me also. I have to apply it before every ride for it to be effective.


----------



## Pinhead (Jan 30, 2004)

*Cat Crap is good*

I've been using Cat Poo for a couple years. One little jar of it lasts forever, as long as you don't accidentally leave it on your dashboard during a hot day (I'm still scraping up the drips). The only downside to Cat Crap is that you really have to buff it to get all the streaks off your lenses.


----------



## kjfp (May 24, 2004)

*Toothpaste*

I saw it on a dive show the other day. The guy recommended using toothpaste and then rinsing it out??????????????????????????????????


----------



## themenz (Mar 27, 2004)

*Toothpaste?*



kjfp said:


> I saw it on a dive show the other day. The guy recommended using toothpaste and then rinsing it out??????????????????????????????????


Kids, don't do this at home. The dive shop is using toothpaste on a glass diving mask. Toothpaste is somewhat abrasive. Glass is much harder than your plastic lens. You do the math. You will get microscratches or worse. If you want to try it, get an old set of plastic lenses and have at it.

Also, divers claim that the manufacturing process of glass lenses for their diving masks leaves a residue that attracts fog. Folklore says that you need to remove that with toothpaste to reduce the tendancy to fog. I have read a couple of sets of manufacturers instructions for those masks and they did not mention the toothpaste treatment. So I really have no comment on whether it works on diving masks.


----------



## FLYBYU (Feb 21, 2004)

I don't know if this would work or not, but it's worth a try. I use shaving cream on bathroom mirrors to keep them from fogging up. It's worth a try.


----------



## hypercalf (Apr 12, 2013)

No point getting a spray.. just get some Fogstops from Amazon.. paste those suckers and you stay pretty much clear..

Amazon.com: Fogstops Anti Fog Adhesive Protection: Sports & Outdoors


----------



## theMeat (Jan 5, 2010)

kjfp said:


> I saw it on a dive show the other day. The guy recommended using toothpaste and then rinsing it out??????????????????????????????????


Yes, when you get a new dive mask the glass, on the inside only for some reason, still has it's protective wax on it. Using a white toothpaste will remove it easily without damage.

Johnson & Johnson baby shampoo works great for fogging, at around a 10 to 1 ratio of water to shampoo.


----------



## bethfloyd (Apr 9, 2013)

I believe spit works well!!


----------



## KleerVu (Oct 17, 2013)

*KleerVu Products Anti Fog Spray*

We provide essential anti fog products at KleerVu Products


----------

